# 1978 Huffy sweet thunder



## Pure Bikes

Found this little lady at a garage sale. It seems to be all original. I think it used to have streamers on it but I am not sure. I cleaned up the chrome and gave it an overhaul. I found a pic on another site that labeled it as a 1978 so that is what I am going off of for the date. If it is incorrect let me know. Overall a pretty "sweet" bike.


----------



## mastronaut

Pure Bikes said:


> Found this little lady at a garage sale. It seems to be all original. I think it used to have streamers on it but I am not sure. I cleaned up the chrome and gave it an overhaul. I found a pic on another site that labeled it as a 1978 so that is what I am going off of for the date. If it is incorrect let me know. Overall a pretty "sweet" bike.




I don't see any pic


----------



## Pure Bikes

*Sweet Thunder Pic*

I put a pic up there when I posted it but I guess it got erased somehow. Anyway here it is again.


----------



## Backpedaler

i have one just like it i got at the resale store for $8. it's cute


----------



## PCHiggin

*I had One*

I bought one like that and a "Cactus Rose" or "Cactus Flower" model, for my oldest daughter about 14 years ago. She rode and loved them. I sold them off when she moved up to a 26"er. They were the cutest bikes and I wish I had kept them.

Pat


----------



## partsguy

It is a Huffy, so what is the serial number and I can confirm the date.


----------



## pedal alley

i have the one my wife got in 78/9.
made a chopper out of it. we've picked-up
several through the past few years.they all
tend to become "doner bikes" around here.
nice early example of girl"s bmx bikes.
my sister got one new in the 70's that was
a strawberry shortcake version.her unbent rims
was replaced by the bent ones off my huffy 
i was ramping with.
didn't matter that set bent too.


----------

